# repetidor tipo loro para pmr



## Daniss1 (Ene 9, 2010)

He estado buscando y solo he encontrado este esquema:
el problema es que no encuentro el pic, y no he visto ningun otro tipo de repetidor, aunque recuerdo haber visto uno que recibia y emitia el solo, sin tener ue conectarlo a ningun walkie.
Agradezco cualquier ayuda respecto al tema


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2010)

¿ No será esto lo que buscas ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/grabador-voz-29473/


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 9, 2010)

en principio si pero si existiera algun circuito que se programe en un canal de pmr y lo emita al cabo de esa transmision, como ese grabador de voz pero automatico


----------



## jamosil (Ene 9, 2010)

al circito que as puesto en vez del isd2575p si lo cambiaras por el apr9600 funcionaria 
solo cambiando el chip


----------



## Daniss1 (Ene 9, 2010)

lo que quiro es que reciba y emita solo, necesitaria construir un receptor y un emisor e intercalar ese circuito supongo


----------

